# Oberon with corners arrived today.



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

So beautiful! I love it! I'm tempted to order another one just because it is so awesome. My kindle "Fiona" never looked better.

Here is a link to my photo set on flickr if anyone wants to see what it looks like and what came in the box.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157610738458854/


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Beautiful !

Linda


----------



## Lynn (Nov 4, 2008)

Great pictures- looks great

Lynn


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Btw, I find that the Alt and aA buttons are easily pushed. Just push on the strap and the screensaver comes on normally. I don't find it to be any problem at all, and I can still see part of both of the buttons so I know where to push.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Very beautiful...thanks for the pictures, Snapcat!

L


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*How pretty Snapcat...and the skin goes with it beautifully *


----------



## cush (Oct 27, 2008)

Beautiful Snapcat and good pics.  I like the smell and feel of quality leather and the leather that Oberon uses is top quality.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Lovely!  Is it really the teal color it looks in your pictures, or is it a darker green?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

It is absolutely stunning!  I can't wait for the butterfly so I can order mine, I can almost smell the leather already.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

marianner said:


> Lovely! Is it really the teal color it looks in your pictures, or is it a darker green?


It is more of a darker green, I think my camera's automatic flash lightened it up a bit.


----------



## Suzanne (Nov 3, 2008)

Thanks for all those pictures. It is simply beautiful.


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

The slideshow was great! I felt like I was there. Now I think I'll ask for one for Christmas.


----------



## DawnOfChaos (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for taking the time to do the pictures.  Its interesting that they have the little notch cut out for the headphone port.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the pictures. I do like seeing the notch for the headphones. I can't wait to get mine.


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

This is torture! That is exactly the cover I ordered. Mine was ordered on 11/20. Did Oberon send you an email to let you know it had been shipped?? Your cover is absolutely beautiful! Thanks so much for the posting the pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> So beautiful! I love it! I'm tempted to order another one just because it is so awesome. My kindle "Fiona" never looked better.
> 
> Here is a link to my photo set on flickr if anyone wants to see what it looks like and what came in the box.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157610738458854/


Great pictures, Snapcat! Thanks for sharing them.

Betsy


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> This is torture! That is exactly the cover I ordered. Mine was ordered on 11/20. Did Oberon send you an email to let you know it had been shipped?? Your cover is absolutely beautiful! Thanks so much for the posting the pictures.


I actually emailed them about it yesterday asking if they had shipped because they didn't email me- and they sent me back an email saying they had shipped out my cover on 12/02 and gave me the tracking number. And then it arrived today! So you should email them and ask because chances are you will receive yours very soon as well. They might have already shipped it out and just not emailed you like what happened to me.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> This is torture! That is exactly the cover I ordered. Mine was ordered on 11/20. Did Oberon send you an email to let you know it had been shipped?? Your cover is absolutely beautiful! Thanks so much for the posting the pictures.


I emailed Oberson today. They sent me a email back saying that they had mailed the covers I ordered on Dec 2. They also sent me a tracking number. My two Kindle covers will be here on Monday.


----------



## Snapcat (Nov 3, 2008)

Anne said:


> I emailed Oberson today. They sent me a email back saying that they had mailed the covers I ordered on Dec 2. They also sent me a tracking number. My two Kindle covers will be here on Monday.


Ooh which covers did you buy?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Snapcat said:


> Ooh which covers did you buy?


I was one of the Beta Testers so I already have The World Tree. I ordered The Sky Dragon and Tree of Life. I did not get mine with corners. I got mine with the Velcro.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

WolfePrincess73 said:


> This is torture! That is exactly the cover I ordered. Mine was ordered on 11/20. Did Oberon send you an email to let you know it had been shipped?? Your cover is absolutely beautiful! Thanks so much for the posting the pictures.


I ordered on 11/17 and this really IS torture. This accessory addiction thing is becoming even worse than the original kindle addiction. It's all Betsy's fault (although Patrizia has been a terrible influence as well).


----------



## katiekat1066 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm still waiting on my darling SO to get off his booty and order mine!  He had the temerity to say that the gas bill was due.....   Silly man, who needs heat?  

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Wisteria Clematis said:


> I ordered on 11/17 and this really IS torture. This accessory addiction thing is becoming even worse than the original kindle addiction. It's all Betsy's fault (although Patrizia has been a terrible influence as well).


Thank you.


Betsy


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Now, I really can't wait for mine to arrive. I hope it is sometime next week. I am kicking myself for being so picky...why, oh why did I fall in love with the Celtic Hounds design. I could still have my Tree of Life beta version.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

LR it will be worth the wait, you deserve to get what you like best.


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder Linda. I need to remember that I was part of the reason for corners in the first place. 

It will all be okay. I am calm again.


----------

